# Noob! Some shots from a black and white weekend.



## DesireeP (Oct 15, 2018)

Im a noob as most people would say. New to both the forum and to photography as a whole. Art runs through my veins and i have found a true passion in photography... I spent this weekend only allowing myself to see the world in black and white. I knew exactly the type of photos I was looking for and found myself on a beautiful nature trail I  the heart of the Florida wetlands. I really do enjoy challenging myself like this. Hope you like the final results.




DSC_0543-2 by desiree parker, on Flickr





DSC_0752-3 by desiree parker, on Flickr





DSC_0508-3 by desiree parker, on Flickr





DSC_0726-4 by desiree parker, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Oct 15, 2018)

Very nice. I especially like #4


----------



## Derrel (Oct 15, 2018)

Excellent shooting, Desiree! Like zulu42 above, I too especially like the fourth shot you show; it's just wonderful. Welcome to TPF!


----------



## DesireeP (Oct 15, 2018)

Thank you both. The 4th shot is also my favorite. I've already made it my first print.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 16, 2018)

Great detail........


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 16, 2018)

Nice set and welcome. One of my favorite B & W photogs is Clyde Butcher. I believe he resides in Florida. He is famous for his large format B & W swamp photos, check him out.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 16, 2018)

Nicely done.  I'll also go with #4 as a favorite.


----------



## zombiesniper (Oct 16, 2018)

Great set.

You have an eye for picking out the interesting details in a scene.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 16, 2018)

You may be new to photography but the eye is that of a seasoned pro. I also like the 4th.


----------



## DesireeP (Oct 16, 2018)

Thank you all for the wonderful feedback! I really appreciate the kind words.


----------



## DesireeP (Oct 16, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Nice set and welcome. One of my favorite B & W photogs is Clyde Butcher. I believe he resides in Florida. He is famous for his large format B & W swamp photos, check him out.


 
I checked into Mr. Clyde Butcher. His work is outstanding. Thank you for the recommendation. Looks like he makes appearances at events around Sarasota. Not too far from me. Ill have to go to one.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 16, 2018)

DesireeP said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set and welcome. One of my favorite B & W photogs is Clyde Butcher. I believe he resides in Florida. He is famous for his large format B & W swamp photos, check him out.
> ...


Oh? That is fantastic. He is fantastic. Not sure about his tours and stuff but I love his work.


----------



## DesireeP (Oct 16, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> DesireeP said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...




It s beautiful. Thanks again


----------



## DaPOPO (Oct 19, 2018)

Great job, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## enezdez (Oct 28, 2018)

Nice Set...Love # 4 & Welcome!


----------

